# Coccolato



## Iruse S. Weyna

hay una canción llamada "Gli Ostacoli del cuore" de Elisa entonces hay una palabra en ella que no entiendo. 

Les pongo un poco de la canción para que vean el contexto 

_C'è un principio d'ironia 
Nel tenere coccolati 
I pensieri più segreti 
---
Sono io che li ho prestati_ 

y una duda extra, la ultima frase "Sono io che li ho prestati" deveras quiere decir "Soy yo quien los ha prestado?"


muchisimas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Spiritoso78

Hola,

se podrìa traducir con "para mimar o abrazar...." dado que este verbo, Coccolare, se refiere a cuando una mama o tu novio te acarician.....

ciao


----------



## pattyfashiion

También puedes decir "acurrucarse o apapucharse" si se trata de un nino pero si estamos hablando de pensamientos yo dirìa "guardar"

Hay un principio de ironìa en guardar los pensamientos màs secretos. 

Es correcto decir "soy yo quien los ha prestado" para traducir "sono io che li ha prestati"


Espero que te ayude. Saludos


----------



## kharrol

En España no usamos apapucharse y acurrucarse se refiere más a "raggomitolarsi"... Coincido con spiritoso78; la traducción más común de coccolare es mimar, aunque sea a los pensamientos...


----------



## gatogab

*Acurrucarse : *accoccolarsi, accovacciarsi,... accalcarsi, affollarsi, stringersi... farsi piccolo, rannicchiarsi 
(Babylon®)

*Acurrucarse:*
(Quizá del lat. corrugāre, arrugar).
1. prnl. Encogerse para resguardarse del frío o con otro objeto.
(Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados)

*Apapucharse: *Es cuidarse diariamente, *mimarse*,chocholearse, respetarse y buscar nuevos incentivos de vida juntos. Localismo mexicano.
(desdemitocador.blogspot ®©)

*Apapachar 
*tr. amer. Acariciar, mimar:
no dejaba de sobarle y apapacharle.
 (WR)

_C'è un principio d'ironia hay un principio de ironía_
_Nel tenere coccolati mimar_
_I pensieri più segreti los pensamientos más secretos_
_---_
_Sono io che li ho prestati_ _Soy yo quien te los ha prestado_


gg


----------



## Neuromante

Hay un inicio de ironía (Principio puede confundirse con "principios morales/éticos, etc)
En tratar com mimos (Mimados no me parece correcto, en español se entiende "mimado" como "viziato" y el resto de la frase la he cambiado en consecuencia, para hacerla más natural)
los pensamientos más secretos

Soy yo quien los ha prestado


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Hay un *inicio *de ironía (Principio puede confundirse con "principios morales/éticos, etc)


Me parece un justa observación.
Gracias Neuro.
gg


----------



## pattyfashiion

gatogab said:


> Me parece una justa observación.
> Gracias Neuro.
> gg


----------



## 0scar

Mi versión "Hay algo de ironia en acariciar los pensamientos más secretos"

"Acariciar los pensamientos" es casi una frase hecha
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Acariciar+los+pensamientos&btnG=Search

He visto por el De Mauro que la traducción más común de _coccolare_ debería ser  _mimar_ y un sinónimo es _viziare_.

En castellano se usa igual, tiene el sentido de tratar con ternura a un niño, a la novia o a cualquier cosa.

Por ejemplo, cansan las publiicidades de cosméticos con frases del tipo "Mime todo su cuerpo con jabón o crema tal." 

También _mimar_ se usa en forma negativa, como viziare, malcriar/malacostumbrar/viciar a un niño.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

En Italiano "coccolare i pensieri" no es una frase hecha, sino una expresión poética creada por el autor, asi que creo que me quedaría con "mimar" pero esto ya son cosas de cada uno.


----------



## 0scar

Yo dije *casi* frase hecha. Y obviamente que no es una frase coloquial que usan los camioneros.

*mimar**1**.*
(De _mimo_1).

*1. *tr. *Hacer caricias* y halagos.


RAE (C)


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Coccolare i pensieri non è *per niente *una frase fatta e secondo me varrebbe la pena di tradurla con espressione altrettanto non comunemente usata.
Fortunatamente non tutto quello che non è "una frase poetica creata da un autore" è "una frase coloquial que usan los camioneros".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
In effetti, per rimanere nel tema e nello spirito, confermo che "coccolare i pensieri" non è una frase fatta ma un espediente poetico che combacia perfettamente con la metrica della canzone
"Acariciar los pensamientos" pure mi pare non essere una frase fatta (9 riscontri su un motore di ricerca forse non sono abbastanza). 
Pure questa mi sembra un'espressione poetica.

Secondo gli hispanohablantes, sarebbe accettabile (con licenza poetica) una soluzione tipo:
_Hay un principio de ironía
en tener [guardar]  mimados [acariciados]
los pensamientos más secretos
?
_


----------



## pattyfashiion

Rozar los pensamientos? en el sentido de acariciarlo suavemente?

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=rozar+los+pensamientos&btnG=Buscar&meta=

Hasta luego.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao patty,


pattyfashiion said:


> Rozar los pensamientos? en el sentido de acariciarlo suavemente?


A me sembra che _rozar_ abbia più il significato di sfiorare.
Non so se riesce a trasmettere l'idea di un movimento delicato, costante, dolce e consolatorio.


----------



## pask46

Anche perchè i pensieri non si coccolano... direi che siamo nel campo della poesia pura, altro che frasi fatte!
Al limite, in italiano, si può "accarezzare un'idea"... ma il significato è tutt'altro!


----------



## 0scar

Al igual que "acariciar un pensamiento" la expresión "coccolare un pensiero" y similares también son frases trilladas,no coloquiales, pero hay muchos "poetas" que la usan. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22coccolare+un+pensiero%22&btnG=Search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="accarezzare+un++pensiero"&btnG=Search


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Quizás mi oposición a "acariciar un pensamiento" fuera en parte fruto de la similitud (que en castellano no se da) con "accarezzare un'idea" (que, como dice pask46, no tiene nada que ver).
Una pregunta pertinente a los castellanohablantes, en Italiano, aunque "coccolato" pueda tener ambos los significados que tiene "mimado" ("que recibe cariño" y "malcriado"), el verbo "coccolare" mucho menos y menos todavía el sustantivo "coccole" y tienen basicamente sólo el significado de "(dar) cariños, caricias... mimos". Yo en castellano también lo percibo asi, quizás porque mis amigos lo utilizan muy a menudo en ese sentido, es asi o me equivoco yo?
Esta pregunta también tiene que ver con la original del hilo porque a mi "mimar un pensamiento" (si acaso dar mimos) me sigue pareciendo la mejor opción.


----------



## Darvulia

Yo optaría por 'guardar los pensamientos más secretos',
de hecho luego dice 'soy yo quien los ha prestado'.

Digamos que 'coccolare' te trasmite que los guarda con 'cariño',
pero 'mimar un pensamiento' me suena un poco raro, pero claro tratándose de algo más o menos poético las traducciones siempre son libres.

También 'acariciar un pensamiento' me gusta como opción.


----------



## 0scar

@Giulia da Urbino

No entiendo lo de "en castellano no se da"
"Acariciar una idea" también es muy común en castellano pero habria que abrir otro hilo para discutir si "acariciar una idea" es diferente a "acariciar un pensamiento". Habría que abrir hilos separados en solo italiano y solo español.

Saludos


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

No sabía que también se dijera en castellano, entonces el mío no era un caso de italcaste!
Si el significado es exactamente el mismo que en italiano entonces es una razón de más para no utilizar "acariciar un pensamiento" aqui... Se me ocurre ahora que quizás en este contesto se pueda decir "acunar" por "coccolare".


----------



## pattyfashiion

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Darvulia, es la primera opciòn que habìa dado.

Hasta luego, Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao patty,
> 
> A me sembra che _rozar_ abbia più il significato di sfiorare.
> Non so se riesce a trasmettere l'idea di un movimento delicato, costante, dolce e consolatorio.


 


> "Un hombre falleció y otro resultó herido esta tarde en un choque entre dos automóviles sobre la ruta nacional 7, en las inmediaciones de la ciudad bonaerense de Junín. El accidente se produjo pasadas las 19 en el kilómetro 270 de la ruta 7, donde se *rozaron *dos vehículos, uno de los cuales fue a parar a la banquina."


 Acariciar un pensamiento = rimugginare?
gg


----------



## nuevoestudiante

En italiano la palabra "_coccole" _se refiere a caricias y abrazos insistentes y prolongados. A menudo melindrosos y empalagosos. Por tanto su empleo en la circunstancia, a mi parecer, es afectado y abstruso.

______________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

gatogab said:


> Acariciar un pensamiento = rimu*g*ginare?
> gg



...la verdad que me he perdido entre tantas caricias y mimos asi que no sabría decirte 

Nuevoestudiante: pues la canción dice "coccolando" asi que estamos buscando una traducción, por muy melindrosa y empalagosa que resulte...


----------

